
How Mike Daisey retooled The Agony and the Ecstasy of Steve Jobs - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/08/how-mike-daisey-retooled-the-agony-and-the-ecstasy-of-steve-jobs/
======
kaonashi
The PR team at Apple must be high-fiving each other over the mud they threw at
this guy.

~~~
meepmorp
The guy admitted to having fabricated large chunks of the show, and yet passed
it off as true. What mud did Apple's PR throw?

There's all kinds of truthful and fair things you can say about Apple's (and
pretty much every other electronics manufacturer's) operations in China that
deserve to have attention drawn to them. Or you can embellish and make up some
stuff and call what it is - fiction (inspired by real events!). Making up shit
and calling it true is the worst of both worlds.

